# Canada’s F-35s: Engines not included



## Jen_AF (17 Apr 2011)

All,

Further to Mike's request that no articles by, links related to, or quotes from Mr. ******** be posted on the forums we are asking your cooperation in that if you see something containing such material then please report to a moderator immediately. It's already happened once because the member posting the article had no clue as to what was going on. The situation has since been resolved easily and we thank those involved - the member who reported the post and the poster, for their cooperation and understanding in the matter.

We ask that if you find an atricle, link(s) related to, or quote(s) from Mr. ********:

Please report the post immediately.

Please do not post in the thread containing the material.

Please do not admonish the poster via PM or in another thread.

Please allow the Staff to handle this.

The Directing Staff are taking a hard line on this matter. Should we find a post contravening the above guidelines we shall immediately delete the post and send the member ONE (1) request to not do it. If it happens again you will be banned from the site

We hate to sound like dinks here but believe that if you love the site then this should be no issue whatsoever.

Thank you for your cooperation.

Army.ca Staff


----------



## Haletown (17 Apr 2011)

Seem to recall it is SOP for aircraft engines to be GFE.  Especially when the original plan was to have two engines to choose from. 

Since an engine is essentially an LRU, we would normally buy more engines than airframes, the  number depending on some black art ILS calculations. Oh to be the FMECA Engineers working the F-35 program and doing the maintenance planning.  

The question is if the GFE  - and there will be other stuff in addition to the engines that will be GFE, is included in the "published" price.

Don't know.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Apr 2011)

Haletown said:
			
		

> The question is if the GFE  - and there will be other stuff in addition to the engines that will be GFE, is included in the "published" price.



I strongly doubt the government released an estimated cost without calculating all the extra GFE stuff that they will need to get. Especially how our procurement system works.


----------



## McG (18 Apr 2011)

... and just to put this to bed, here is confirmation that the cost of engines have been included in the project's stated budget.





> *Engines included in F-35 deal, Tories say
> $9 billion cost for jets includes everything, defence officials insist*
> Bruce Campion-Smith
> with files from Richard Brennan
> ...


----------

